# Südamerika Infos Gesucht



## maxxx (2. Februar 2005)

aloa alle zusammen.

ab januar 2006 bin ich für 1 jahr oder mehr in südamerika unterwegs.
einen grossen teil meiner zeit werde ich woll mit dem angeln verbringen.
Deswegen würde ich informationen ALLER ART benötigen.

würde auch gerne irgendwo mitarbeiten......wenn möglich

mit besten dank im voraus und in der hoffnung auf zahlreiche antworten
*max*  TheArtOfLife@gmx.at


----------



## Marco74 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

Schreib doch mal, wo du vorbei kommst.
Ich war vor 2 Jahren in Brasilien und hab ein mal am Rio Parana an der Grenze zu Paraguay geangelt und ein mal an der Küste des Bundesstaates Sao Paulo.
Hier ist der Link des Guides mit dem ich an der Küste angeln war:
http://www.litoralnorte.com.br/ubatuba/fisherman/index.htm
Light-Tackle-Fishing auf Bluefish, Grouper und weitere Arten.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

mhm ... würd ich ja auch nur zu gern mal ....
schreib doch *MCP* mal ne PN - der hat in nem anderen Thread schließlich klasse Bilder vom Amazonas eingestellt ...  |bla:


----------



## wave (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

hallo maxxx,


in einem älteren beitrag habe ich schon etwas über venezuela erzählt - super zum fischen, aber das ist noch lange icht alles!
in brasilien gibt es eine große big game gemeinde.
insbesondere vor cabo frio werden regelmässig grander blue marlin gefangen.
ausgangshäfen sind vittoria und das dörfchen carnavieras.
dort liegen dei boote von artmatrina, eine weltbekannte big game charterfirma, die auch in guatemala fischt. dort werden weltweit mit die meisten sailfische gefangen. wende dich, solltest du in guatemala sein an fins and feathers (die angellodge) in iztapa, 60 km südl. der hauptstadt.
auch in ecuador lässt es sich gut fischen!
letztendlich ist der kontinent riesig und du müsstest mal etwas genauer sagen wo du bist und was du machen willst.
liebe grüße


----------



## HansWerner (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

Hier ein paar Anbieter für Südamerika: (Einfach Googeln)

Hassle free fishing trips Brazil, Venezuela, MexicoPescamazonAmazon Fishing PlannersWWW.FISHINGINBRAZIL.HPG.COM.BRVaipescarindexUntitled DocumentRod & Gun Resources // brazil peacock bass fishing amazon rainforestAmazon Peacock Bass Fishing, Venezuela and Brazil Peacock BassPeacock Bass Fishing In Brazil in the Amazon South America by Goldon Fishing Expeditions

... oder unter www.fishhoo.com suchen.


----------



## maxxx (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

bedanke mich einstweilen für die antworten.

ich werde mich im norden von südamerika herumtreiben.  venezuela, kolumbien, peru, costa rica, brazilien,...... karibisches meer, mittelamerika

insbesondere hab ich mir vorgenommen den einen oder anderen arapaima den weg an land zu zeigen. natürlich zeig ich im auch den weg zurück in sein element....
flyfishing - big-little big game...... unter strich werde ich alles jagen was flossen hat 

absolut nicht interresiert bin ich auf irgendwelche gebuchten trips!!! 

mit besten dank *max*


----------



## bernd noack (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*






 fuer taeglich frische informationen aus allen laendern der erde empfehle ich dir dieses forum http://www.loose-verlag.de/forum.htm deine reiseziele sind selbstverstaendlich auch dabei http://www.reise-preise.de/reise-preise-cgi/dcforum/dcboard.cgi?az=list&forum=DCForumID22&conf=DCConfID3 - 

:m


----------



## Águas Lindas (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Südamerika Infos Gesucht*

Hallo maxxx,
solltes du noch unterwegs sein in Brasilien dann komm einfach vorbei 
Ich wohne im Nordosten in Bahia.
45860-000 Canavieiras BA
Restaurante "O Coronel"
Fone 73-3284-3380
Habe eine eigene Escuna fuers Fischen und wir haben auch Hochseeyachten zur Charter. Ich bin selbst begeisteter Marlin-Faenger natuerlich alles auf Catch&Relaese.
Viel Spass noch:g


----------

